# Feedback requested on Snow Removal Website



## mainscape (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

I completed a website this spring for Mainscape, a landscape maintenance and snow removal company serving Indianapolis and Fort Wayne. Currently the site has one main page devoted to their snow removal services:

*http://www.mainscape.com/snow_removal.html*

Could you please take a minute to visit and post some honest feedback. Could you recommend any sites that are good examples of promoting snow removal on a website. I haven't come across too many. The web is such a powerful communication medium. But has anyone found a way to tap into leveraging that power for promoting their snow removal business?

:waving: Thanks in advance for your help,

-chris for mainscape


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

looks good to me!loaded fast.....always nice to see the fleet


----------



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks good Mainscape, hope it works for you. Nice fleet.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

I CHECKED OUT THE WEB SITE...IT LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

looks good to me, loaded fast on crappy dialup, not a bunch of bandwidth hogging flash BS

BTW here's mine http://www.nclsllc.com/services.html it is pretty basic for now, been working on too many other projects to revamp mine


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*BEAUTIFUL wow.*

Thats a terrific looking website. What an excellent job. Very professional graphics and very professional design.

I'm just getting started in plowing, but I have a lot of experience in advertising....so let me offer this up:

The main thing to think about in any aspect of advertising is to talk to the person you're selling to about what they want to buy.

The people who hire you want a clean drive way. The picture of the kids in the snow accomplishes this very well. It shows the "family" having fun, not shoveling or snow-blowing.

I might suggest more pictures of freshly cleaned driveways. I remember dreading looking outside, HOPING that the plow had gotten there before I had to leave for work. I think people are Relieved to see their driveway cleared. And, like I said, really thats what they are paying for, and what they want.

Simply put, If you talk to a your customers about trucks, plows, hydraulics, "flashy lights" (as i like to call them), and the fact that your truck is BIG enough to handle the job....you are going to loose them. If you talk to them about THEIR clean driveway, they are going to know exactly what you're talking about and follow along.

2nd, maybe some pictures of you driving away waving to the happy family, as they are getting into their 2-wheel drive car and driving out into the harsh winter weather.

--That sort of gives the impression that they are SO happy with you (their plow guy)...their day just ins't complete without a fresh plow.

Again, though. It is a fantastic looking website, and I hope someday that I am as successful as your company seems to be. You're my idol. 

There's my 2-cents. Hope it helps.

Glen

---Edited---

I looked through your website some more and the pictures of the landscape maintenance does all of this very well. Pictures of beautiful lawns, flower beds, landscape photos. It made me want to hire you to make my lawn look like that.

Glen-again


----------



## mainscape (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey, Thanks for the feedback (everyone).

Glen, as far as the happy family residiential marketing ideas.... very good ideas, however, Mainscape does not do residential driveways. Mainscape does contract with Neighborhood associations to do subdivision streets, but not the driveways. Mainscape, both for landscaping and snow removal, targets the commercial markets not residential. However, we did try to make the site useful and appealing to everyone (even those who are not our target market) so that we attract web traffic which is supposed to improve our ranking on search engines. We want www.mainscape.com to become a kind of landscaping educational resource for Indianapolis and Fort Wayne as well as become the number one provider of commercial landscape and snow removal services. So, we have plans to grow the site if our strategy pays off with new business. But we're just six months into the internet game, so the jury is still out. But i thought i would check with other people in the same business to learn what is working for them. So, i appreciate everyone's feedback and help. :]

-chris


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey mainscape, great site. I agree with glen's picture Ideas, I think they'd convey a great image. One suggestoin; on the faq section on the left, the second question reads "Are all ice melt products are created equal?" You should take the second "are" out of there, it doesn't read right. Also, I didn't go through the whole site, but around here people love to be able to pay for things online through a secured plan on the site. None of my business how they pay you, but I know a lot of people find that easier than mail or cash. Looks great, good luck.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks awesome to me! Great pictures of the trucks! I like the way it loaded up fast as well. The Q & A on the left side was also interesting as well as the price request form. Looks a great site to me.
BOAST :waving:


----------

